
Did Chrome update today? - markdodwell
http://didchromeupdatetoday.com
======
cheeaun
Would be better to know which channel of Chrome got updated (Dev, Beta,
Stable?) and also for which platform (Android, iOS, Desktop browser, Chrome
OS, Chromecast?). The site to check up on this
[http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/)

~~~
markdodwell
It checks that RSS feed, scoped to the Stable builds.

------
jbrooksuk
It says no, but my Chrome just updated... Are you taking into account
timezones?

~~~
RossM
The logic happens server-side but the user's timezone is posted to /content
(so I'm guessing yes).

~~~
markdodwell
Yes, it should do :)

------
ck2
This would be more helpful with a mini-month calendar to show what days in the
past 30 it did update.

I purposely disable the google updater and only turn it on when I am ready to
update.

~~~
markdodwell
Nice idea.

Right now, it is just checking the Chrome release blog Stable channel to see
if a release was pushed on the current day
[http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/07/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/07/stable-channel-
update.html).

------
bradleyland
I really wish people would open source these types of projects. There's not
much reason to protect the source code. The value is in the domain. This site
already shows up in the 1st page results for the Google query 'did chrome
update today' (duh!).

If the source were available somewhere on Github/Bitbucket/whatever, people
with feature suggestions could do the implementation and submit a pull
request.

~~~
markdodwell
Here you go:
[https://github.com/mkdynamic/dcut](https://github.com/mkdynamic/dcut)

------
mariozivic
It just so happened I clicked on this link just a moment after clicking
restart link on Chrome to let it update and it still said no?!

~~~
markdodwell
It is just checking [http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/07/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/07/stable-channel-
update.html) to see if there was a release 'today' (in theory, taking into
account time zones).

Does not check to see if you updated today, which is slightly diff.

------
markdodwell
Source code:
[https://github.com/mkdynamic/dcut](https://github.com/mkdynamic/dcut)

------
jzzskijj
How much VC$$$ was injected into this startup?

~~~
markdodwell
Couldn't raise any money for it oddly...

------
eulerphi
Why?

~~~
markdodwell
It is a good question.

